# New YJ 2x2! YJ YuPo!



## gokkar (Oct 9, 2015)

I found this on the MoYu's Facebook page:

"The newest 2X2 cube YuPo by YongJun Cube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/posts/878900122190949

Looks cool!


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 9, 2015)

Seems pretty cool.


----------



## DELToS (Oct 9, 2015)

I might get it, I'll look at some reviews & unboxings first when they start coming out


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 9, 2015)

looks like a really locky lingpo


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> looks like a really locky lingpo


And the LingPo is really locky to begin with


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 9, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> And the LingPo is really locky to begin with



exactly. why doesnt moyu/yj realize that the stupid centres make it locky and uneven? also, instead of cutting back on the amount of plastic by making the florian holes bigger and the internal edges smaller, they do the exact opposite and make it almost square and make the edges bigger. I dont want to make any conclusions from just images, but I think this will perfom like a super locky aurora 2x2.

edit: I dont think moyu will ever beat the current dayan 2x2 unless they ditch their weird corner locking mech. Best bet imo for a new dominant 2x2 is either qiyi or yuxin if either of them decide to make one.


----------



## ozie (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll wait for the PoPo


----------



## Chree (Oct 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> edit: I dont think moyu will ever beat the current dayan 2x2 unless they ditch their weird corner locking mech. Best bet imo for a new dominant 2x2 is either qiyi or yuxin if either of them decide to make one.



I coulda swore I saw someone make a post about the Yuxin 2x2 on CF a few days ago. You may just get your wish.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 9, 2015)

ozie said:


> I'll wait for the PoPo



I'm sure Mr. Popo would come after anyone who doesn't use it as their main. And you DO NOT want that to happen.


----------



## DTCuber (Oct 9, 2015)

New bundle idea: YuPo + Guanlong + YuSu = YJ Beginner Bundle


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 9, 2015)

Cause YuPo totally doesn't sound wierd...


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> exactly. why doesnt moyu/yj realize that the stupid centres make it locky and uneven? also, instead of cutting back on the amount of plastic by making the florian holes bigger and the internal edges smaller, they do the exact opposite and make it almost square and make the edges bigger. I dont want to make any conclusions from just images, but I think this will perfom like a super locky aurora 2x2.
> 
> edit: I dont think moyu will ever beat the current dayan 2x2 unless they ditch their weird corner locking mech. Best bet imo for a new dominant 2x2 is either qiyi or yuxin if either of them decide to make one.





Chree said:


> I coulda swore I saw someone make a post about the Yuxin 2x2 on CF a few days ago. You may just get your wish.



Qiyi has made a 2x2 that's just a worse Wittwo: http://thecubicle.us/qiyi-p-1243.html
Yuxin has announced their 2x2: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/3n7h3x/yuxin_2x2_incoming/


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 9, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Qiyi has made a 2x2 that's just a worse Wittwo: http://thecubicle.us/qiyi-p-1243.html
> Yuxin has announced their 2x2: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/3n7h3x/yuxin_2x2_incoming/



wow that one doesnt look very good either.


----------



## DTCuber (Oct 10, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Qiyi has made a 2x2 that's just a worse Wittwo: http://thecubicle.us/qiyi-p-1243.html
> Yuxin has announced their 2x2: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/3n7h3x/yuxin_2x2_incoming/



New bundle idea: Yuxin 2x2 + Yuxin 3x3 + Yuxin 4x4 = Yuxin Beginner Bundle

The Qiyi 2x2 isn't that bad. The only problem is that the caps fall off if you turn too fast.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 10, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> New bundle idea: Yuxin 2x2 + Yuxin 3x3 + Yuxin 4x4 = Yuxin *Beginner Bundle*
> 
> The Qiyi 2x2 isn't that bad. The only problem is that the caps fall off if you turn too fast.



I wouldn't call it a "beginner bundle" because the 3x3 and 4x4 are some the best out there. I guess you could call it that though since they're all relatively cheap cubes...

I don't want a 2x2 that's not "that bad". I WANT THE DAYAN KILLER!!!!!!!


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 17, 2015)

YuPo is now on the cubicle


----------



## ZZTrooper (Oct 17, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> New bundle idea: Yuxin 2x2 + Yuxin 3x3 + Yuxin 4x4 = Yuxin Beginner Bundle


Theres a new yuxin 4x4 out on zcube along with the yuxin fire, yuxin 2x2, and yupo.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Oct 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I don't want a 2x2 that's not "that bad". I WANT THE DAYAN KILLER!!!!!!!



I heard congs design are making a 2x2 in hoping that will be the Dayan killer


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 18, 2015)

I think that the YuPo will compete with cubes such as the Cyclone Boys and YuXin 2x2's. That seems to be the trend with YJ and MoYu. YJ cubes are aimed towards beginners, while the MoYu cubes are for more experienced cubers.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 20, 2016)

bump
does anyone fast have the yupo? I (think I) tried one recently and its actually quite good. It isn't scratchy/papery like the tangpo. Its very smooth and actually quite fast and fluid. It moves almost as well as my dayan. Most of the reviews on youtube are bad, but i think there were a bunch of defective cubes made early on. This unboxing by lazermonkey is similar to my impressions of it.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 20, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> bump
> does anyone fast have the yupo? I (think I) tried one recently and its actually quite good. It isn't scratchy/papery like the tangpo. Its very smooth and actually quite fast and fluid. It moves almost as well as my dayan. Most of the reviews on youtube are bad, but i think there were a bunch of defective cubes made early on. This unboxing by lazermonkey is similar to my impressions of it.



Obviously I'm not fast, but all the people who have tried my YuPo (most of whom are a lot faster than me) seem to like it.


----------



## ryuusei86 (Mar 21, 2016)

I certainly am not what anyone would call fast, but I did pick up a YuPo to keep in my office for just a few dollars. Out of the box it left quite a bit to be desired, as it was tensioned way too tight, and underwent catching a great deal. Upon disassembling it I discovered a fairly long strip of flash attached to the core, which was the cause of the catching. (I read elsewhere, though I can't remember where, that this is fairly common with this cube and others.) After removing the flash with a cuticle scissors, reassembling the puzzle, and tensioning it to a reasonable degree, it is now quite satisfactory. But it cannot compare to my WitTwo v1, at least in terms of feel.

Hope this helps at least a little!


----------



## Kplasma (Jun 12, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Cause YuPo totally doesn't sound wierd...



Look at the shengshou linglong...


----------

